# AMX slot I got



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

*It is a oldie. 1:24*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bitchen!

I love old school hardware with fat motors.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Amx*

Cox magnesium chassis. very cool.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Actually Joe it's a Dynamic chassis with BZ1000 36D motor. Still magnesium and looks real similar to the cox chassis.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great lookin Pinto!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great lookin Pinto!!! :thumbsup:


How hard were you laughing when you typed Pinto???Hmmmm


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Bitchen!
> 
> I love old school hardware with fat motors.


the driver looks like that Domino's Pizza "Noid" (???)
BUbba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the driver is one of the infamous 'troll' dolls that used to come in penny dispenser gumball machines and were made in many scales. still quite popular today actually.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

alpink said:


> the driver is one of the infamous 'troll' dolls that used to come in penny dispenser gumball machines and were made in many scales. still quite popular today actually.


And sadly, like me, he started out with a lot more hair...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

The "driver" reminds me of Jeff Dunhams buddy "Peanut". LOL pig


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, nice vintage find there! From my knowledge, the chassis / frame looks to be 1960s Dynamic with a hinged front. The motor is one of the "big block" 36Ds. The whole thing looks made up of Dynamic parts regarding the chassis and mounts.

Yeah, I suppose the poor troll guy lost most of his hair with all that wind blowing through the car without the glass. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1970AMX said:


> How hard were you laughing when you typed Pinto???Hmmmm


Pretty hard. There's still some chuckles left over...


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I missed Clyde-0-Mite already identifying the chassis and motor, good job! :wave:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Good eye*



clydeomite said:


> Actually Joe it's a Dynamic chassis with BZ1000 36D motor. Still magnesium and looks real similar to the cox chassis.
> Clyde-0-Mite


I have a cox chassis that is similar to that one. Good eye to catch it was a Dynamic. Learn sumtin nu evry day! Love this board membership.


----------

